# how to enable hyper threading

## stieve

Hey

I have an pentium 4 2.6Ghz FSB800. My question is how do I enable the hyper threading. If I look in the sytem monitor of gnome I only see one CPU. Can someone help me?

Thanks.

----------

## compu-tom

You have to install an SMP-enabled kernel in order to see 2 CPUs.

----------

## taskara

check with 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

you should see cpu0 and cpu1

----------

## pascall

As compu-tom said, you just have got to recompile your kernel with the following option enabled : 

Processor Type And Features -->

	[*] Symetric Multi-Processing Support.

That should do it, as the kernel will now consider your P4 as two processors (I dont know exactly how much it will speed up your machine in various tasks... Could be interesting to do some benchmarks before and after).

----------

## stieve

Thanks for the help.

But does somebody know a good monitoring program to see the activity of the botch CPU, because the system monitor only see one CPU and after a cpuinfo I see processor 0 and processor 1.

Thanks.

----------

## taskara

what about 

```
top
```

?

----------

